# North Dakota storm 2019



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

A couple pics out of North Dakota from last weeks storm.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Love the contrast of the green grass and snow drift


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Last pic is crazy.. how much u get ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't even think all wheel positive traction could blow thru those drifts first try.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I don't even think all wheel positive traction could blow thru those drifts first try.


Someones chebby would.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> A couple pics out of North Dakota from last weeks storm.
> 
> View attachment 196627
> 
> ...


And this whole time I thought Lapeertucky was in Meatchickin... Who knew...


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Last year same date exactly we had a storm. Where I live the bulk missed us and we received ~15” of which 10” stuck. Wet heavy snow of course. An hr west of the river received 30” .. Just adding to the wettest fall I have seen in my life. I am Just like everyone else along for the Mother Natures ride!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Last year on Oct 10th I got 18"...never in my life had I seen that much snow that early....and then this year on Oct 11th I got 24"....welcome to ND


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Over the last few years it seems as mother nature has us in her cross hairs! We are out clearing up a half inch of crusty ice this am. 1hr west just picked up 6"..


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

White_Gold11 said:


> Over the last few years it seems as mother nature has us in her cross hairs! We are out clearing up a half inch of crusty ice this am. 1hr west just picked up 6"..


I forget where your at? Grandforks area? I know Michigan got about 8" yesterday.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

GF.. yep


----------

